# Want to use Shimano cranks (Hollowtech II) on R3



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Hi, I have a 2011 R3 and want to change the SRAM to Shimano. Not sure what adapters I need to replace the SRAM S900 Cranks to the Shimano's. It's 79mm, much wider than the 68 or 73mm BB30/PressFit 30 shells, so were do I get the adapters from?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## roadriderR5 (Jan 12, 2011)

You can get an adaptor from Cervelo directly or a Cervelo dealer. I have heard that "Problem Solvers" will have an adaptor for the conversion. Not sure if it is available yet.


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Thanks, Problem Solver told me they don't have anything. I don't understand, are Shimano, Campy, Sram spindles all the same length? What am I adapting the Shimano arms to, the diameter of the spindle or the length?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

no, they're all different. in basic terms you're adapting the hole in the bb of the frame to the diameter of the spindle of the specific crank you want to use. the appropriate cups/bearings get pressed in to the frame w/ loctite and then you can install your crank. 
cranks/spindles are all over the place. most (sram, shimano, fsa) have the spindle attatched to the drive side. rotor does it on the non-drive side. campy has half the spindle on each side. shimano has a spindle diameter of 24mm...bb30 is obviously 30mm...everyone has their own idea of what is best.


----------



## illinicyclist (Sep 16, 2007)

Rotor manufactures the only Shimano adapter for BBright that I'm aware of right now. Cervelo part number BB-P-ROT-SHI-S/Rotor part number BB-RI24S-B.


----------

